# How skilled work experience is counted???



## Hs521 (Feb 14, 2016)

i completed BSc mechanical engineering in 2009, and MSc engineering in 2016
i started job as mechanical engineer in 2011.
i have got assessment of my MSc degree from NZQA.
my skilled work experience is counted after BSc degree or MSc degree?


----------



## Isla_Jack (3 mo ago)

Hs521 said:


> i completed BSc mechanical engineering in 2009, and MSc engineering in 2016
> i started job as mechanical engineer in 2011.
> i have got assessment of my MSc degree from NZQA.
> my skilled work experience is counted after BSc degree or MSc degree?


The experience you have in your work will count just as much even if your degree is completed in future years.


----------

